
/dev/hello_world: A Simple Introduction to Device Drivers under Linux  - kqr2
http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2007/07/05/devhelloworld-a-simple-introduction-to-device-drivers-under-linux.html?
======
flashgordon
very nice intro article... though was surprised it didnt mention anything
about FUSE - a way of writing file systems outside of kernel mode - and
writing it quickly...

